# does thos motor controller combination work?



## Cedric (Nov 6, 2013)

I´ve got an SPM Controller by alltrax. Will there be any problem, if I use this Controller with a normal PM Motor?
(Controller: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alltrax-SPM-48225-Series-Permanent-Magnet-Motor-Controller-SPM-48200-/271251082608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f27d30d70
Motor: 
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/motors48volt.html)


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

I've had very good results using the Kelly KDS 48100 controllers with that motor. 89.00 bucks at Cloud Electric.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

zsnemeth said:


> Kinda pointless, using a ten times more powerful controller for that motor...


Why does every one , an I do mean every one is... "go get a Soliton" or "just buy a Zilla " ,or the old ..."get li-ion or don't bother" and nobody says a thing . This is doing the same thing but on a smaller scale . I'v seen no one here come close to saying , "stay with that" , "don't blow your budget and just get it on the road" . I hope it didn't come out the wrong way because it's meant as a complement to you . 
$250.00 is not that much . People don't say bad stuff that often about Alltrax at all . Get it !!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Mostly because you get flamed hard when you disagree with the pundits and "experts". Kinda like being a progressive interviewed on Fox news. That's why I went private and pulled all my project data off this site. 

My $0.02, YMMV


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> .... That's why I went private and pulled all my project data off this site.


What are you talking about


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

How could you NOT recommend a zilla on this motor?!?









Seriously, the 200 amp (10000 watt) alltrax is way overkill for anything that this motor can move. Suggest something smaller and more affordable, or get a motor that can handle 200 amps, or rethink the whole thing. Not sure of the application but 1000 watts isn't even moped sized.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

piotrsko said:


> Mostly because you get flamed hard when you disagree with the pundits and "experts". Kinda like being a progressive interviewed on Fox news. That's why I went private and pulled all my project data off this site.
> 
> My $0.02, YMMV


I did that once. Don't. Everyone has something to contribute. It's OK to disagree and it's ok to not recommend. Been there done that, you don't even want to bother. Unless of course you intend to make a better wheel.


----------

